# Texas Cichild, Pictures.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

Ok I have just taken some piccies of this nutter, let me know what you guys think:


















































































What gender do you guys think he is??? I've read the fins oof the males are larger and beaked.... Is this fish a male?.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow nice man
those are some good shots
its a male btw.

i love the coloration on these fish. its my favorite of any fish. thats why im such a jack dempsey fan as well

how big was he when you first purchased him? much smaller?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Acually I have just purchased him this last saturday, I didn't measured him but my guess he's 5 inches from his nose to the black spot that is in his tail base.

I purchased him along with the GT and as they were introduced at the same tima I thought they would do well being both new fish to my tank but it didnt work this guy overtook the tank in no longer than 2 minutes....

They told me he is a Carpintis.... how big do you think he'll get and do you think he could develop a nuchal hump????.

I was looking for a cyano but there are no cyano available an this moment moreover they pretty much look alike, only an experienced eye would notice the difference..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

he will max out at around 10-12'' in total length. and be one gurthy bastard at that size









from the looks of him already, he looks like he is already developing his hump. and it does indeed look to be a carpintis


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Central really aprecciate the feedback...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

@central, what is my fish, male or female???, I mean are you sure he's a male, somebody told me its a female and set me to doubt.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

honestly its a educated decision.
im going off the anal and dorsal fins. males have a pointed tip on both (as yours does). however, with that being said its possible im very wrong. 
the more i looked at it im still leaning towards male from my experience.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thaknks...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

male.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Im usualy not a fan of texas's but that is one sexy fish!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great looking fish. The flash-less pictures are the reason I want to start my tank back up with a few of these guys.
Debating on either buying them from the store, or fishing some up locally..lol


----------

